# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Link View, smart speaker, JBL, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - JBL

jbl.com/voice-activated-speaker/JBLLINKVIEWBLKAM.html

----------


## Airicist

JBL Link View review: Google Assistant speaker

Published on Aug 27, 2018




> We put the Link View's sound quality to the test to see if it can stand out from the crowd of smart speakers that now include a screen.


"Google Assistant has two alternatives to the Amazon Echo Show. Both are pretty great, but which one is better?"

by Andrew Gebhart
September 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

JBL LINK View | IFA 2018

Published on Sep 7, 2018




> JBL Announces LINK View, A Smart Display Speaker with The Google Assistant.
> 
> Newest member of JBL LINK series provides users with a voice-activated smart assistant they can see and hear

----------


## Airicist

JBL LINK View

Published on Sep 5, 2018




> Get more than legendary sound. The integrated display included on JBL LINK VIEW allows you to get things done easily, it also has the Google Assistant built in, you can ask questions and tell it to do things. Just start with “Hey Google” to quickly enjoy your entertainment, stay connected with loved ones, view glanceable answers, manage daily tasks, and control your smart home. Your Assistant can help free up your hands and time, so you can focus on the things that matter most.

----------


## Airicist

JBL Link View review: a Google-powered display with Audio Oomph

Published on Sep 13, 2018




> JBL Link View is a smart-display powered by Android. It has impressive sound quality, but how does it stack up the its main competitor, the Lenovo Smart Display?

----------

